# Small Nubian?



## neener92 (Sep 14, 2011)

I have a Nubian doeling that was born in January of this year, and I just weighed her, she weighs 43lbs! What?! This is not normal is it? Can't be, and I feed her like a hog! She was bottle fed, but that couldn't be the reason she's so small. She is a purebred Nubian too!


----------



## elevan (Sep 14, 2011)

Run a fecal for coccidia.


----------



## neener92 (Sep 14, 2011)

I was in shock so I forgot to mention some details. She acts completely normal eating, drinking, playing, bugging the sheep, normal poo and pee, and she was de-wormed. She's just not growing, I contacted the lady I got her from and she said she has noticed her Nubs grown much slower than her other breeds. So could she just be slow growing due to her blood lines?


----------



## ksalvagno (Sep 14, 2011)

Certainly there are bloodlines that can be slow growers. But I would still test for coccidia. A goat can be loaded with coccidia and still have normal fecals. If you wormed with Ivomec, this has no affect on coccidia. Even for a slow grower, that sounds pretty low for a goat that was fed well.

When you have the fecal done, make sure that they know to test for coccidia. I would also make sure they test for strongyle. I know strongyle was a real problem in my area this year. But that fecal should test for all the usual parasites.


----------



## neener92 (Sep 14, 2011)

They are due for a fecal test, so I will hopefully have it done this week or next.


----------



## manybirds (Sep 14, 2011)

neener92 said:
			
		

> I have a Nubian doeling that was born in January of this year, and I just weighed her, she weighs 43lbs! What?! This is not normal is it? Can't be, and I feed her like a hog! She was bottle fed, but that couldn't be the reason she's so small. She is a purebred Nubian too!


r u sure she's not a mini nubian?


----------



## neener92 (Sep 14, 2011)

Her mother was a little petite, but her father was a big boy.


----------



## elevan (Sep 14, 2011)

She might be a slow grower...but I'd do the coccidia test just to rule it out - otherwise if that's it and you let it go she'll likely end up being a poor doer.


----------



## Roll farms (Sep 14, 2011)

I have a Nubian born in Feb. who weighs 75# right now, and several born in March / April who range between 50-70#.

Test for coccidiosis.


----------



## neener92 (Sep 15, 2011)

I'll try worming again, since the last time she was dewormed was early July probably. If she doesn't start growing after that I will get a fecal on her and a few other goats!


----------



## ksalvagno (Sep 15, 2011)

Make sure you worm for coccidia. Preferably use DiMethox 40%.


----------



## neener92 (Sep 15, 2011)

I know that is supposed to go in drinking water, but my goats drink out of a spring fed creek, makes it kinda hard to put in water, can you drench it?


----------



## elevan (Sep 15, 2011)

neener92 said:
			
		

> I know that is supposed to go in drinking water, but my goats drink out of a spring fed creek, makes it kinda hard to put in water, can you drench it?


Preferably 
Here's some dosage info for you.


----------



## neener92 (Sep 15, 2011)

Thank you elevan! Very helpful!


----------



## Pampered chicken (Sep 15, 2011)

neener92 said:
			
		

> I have a Nubian doeling that was born in January of this year, and I just weighed her, she weighs 43lbs! What?! This is not normal is it? Can't be, and I feed her like a hog! She was bottle fed, but that couldn't be the reason she's so small. She is a purebred Nubian too!


I have 2 Nubians born in April/may and they only weight about 25lbs each.  They are very small and not growing either.


----------



## neener92 (Sep 15, 2011)

That's odd, perhaps they are related somehow? Are yours girls? Where they bottle fed?


----------



## Pampered chicken (Sep 15, 2011)

neener92 said:
			
		

> That's odd, perhaps they are related somehow? Are yours girls? Where they bottle fed?


Yes they were bottle fed and both girls.  Mine wouldn't eat grain at all when I got them but now they are.


----------



## neener92 (Sep 15, 2011)

My girl loves grain! She would eat it til she pops! Perhaps we just have petite girls.

Here's Naileigh......


----------

